# My New Ruff Tango build



## Drzdave58 (21 Jul 2022)




----------



## Astrodamus (21 Jul 2022)

Total steampunk! 

What is that finish called?


----------



## AndyRM (21 Jul 2022)

Very cool! But I wouldn't want to be going over a speed bump on it...


----------



## a.twiddler (21 Jul 2022)

Stylish crank forward design. Is the front suspension functional, or is the spring part of the bling? Also, it might be the camera angle, but is there much ground clearance at the bottom of the pedal stroke? I particularly like the bars. What would set it off nicely would be a large vintage style round headlight.


----------



## Drzdave58 (21 Jul 2022)

Thx for the feedback guys. It’s powdercoated transparent copper. The frame and pedals sit low so I have to be careful but so far it hasn’t been an issue because I don’t pedal the bike really, I just use the throttle. ( I avoid speed bumps) The Regulator fork is functional but it’s pretty firm. The forward cranks are nice as I can straighten one leg out when sitting on the bike making for a comfortable relaxed ride. A headlight may be something to consider and I’m still not done tweaking little things on the bike.


----------



## Jody (21 Jul 2022)

Really like that!


----------



## T4tomo (21 Jul 2022)

is that the selector / lever for hub gears?

does it just rely on front brake or is there some sort of coaster brake.

It does look pretty cool


----------



## youngoldbloke (21 Jul 2022)

Each to their own .....


----------



## Drzdave58 (21 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> View attachment 653724
> 
> is that the selector / lever for hub gears?
> 
> ...



yes..3 speed gear shifter…I’m just running a front hydraulic brake at the moment. You lose the coaster brake when a mid drive motor is installed.


----------



## Drzdave58 (21 Jul 2022)

youngoldbloke said:


> Each to their own .....



👍🏻😉✅..my other ride


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (24 Sep 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Very cool! But I wouldn't want to be going over a speed bump on it...


Yep. He's right avoid speed bumps on that absolutely fantabulous machine. I do hope that your copper finish is protected from going green as I am!


----------



## Drzdave58 (24 Sep 2022)

So far the low clearance hasn’t been an issue.


----------



## Phaeton (24 Sep 2022)

Certainly a wonderful looking thing, a nice piece of art, nobody seems to be be concerned about it legality (UK assuming), having a throttle & only a front brake.


----------



## CXRAndy (24 Sep 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Certainly a wonderful looking thing, a nice piece of art, nobody seems to be be concerned about it legality (UK assuming), having a throttle & only a front brake.



Nope. When laws are non sensical, folk will do their own thing. I see far more people riding all sorts of ebike s. Good luck to them 👍


----------



## Phaeton (24 Sep 2022)

CXRAndy said:


> Nope. When laws are non sensical, folk will do their own thing. I see far more people riding all sorts of ebike s. Good luck to them 👍



Yeah the old oh I don't agree with that law so I'm going to ignore it cop out. Just like those that carry guns & knives extreme yes but it's only like those that don't believe in speed limits or passing cyclists within 30cm.


----------



## Drzdave58 (24 Sep 2022)

Too many self appointed policemen around these days IMO.


----------



## Phaeton (24 Sep 2022)

Drzdave58 said:


> Too many self appointed policemen around these days IMO.


Too many arrogant people who think they are above the law for my thinking.


----------



## dan_bo (24 Sep 2022)

Did you build the frame?


----------



## Drzdave58 (24 Sep 2022)

dan_bo said:


> Did you build the frame?



Its a Ruff Cycles Tango frame


----------



## Drzdave58 (24 Sep 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Certainly a wonderful looking thing, a nice piece of art, nobody seems to be be concerned about it legality (UK assuming), having a throttle & only a front brake.



thats because nobody cares…(except you)..btw…not in the Uk


----------



## Drzdave58 (24 Sep 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Yeah the old oh I don't agree with that law so I'm going to ignore it cop out. Just like those that carry guns & knives extreme yes but it's only like those that don't believe in speed limits or passing cyclists within 30cm.



You are in the wrong forum ..the Finger Pointing Forum is what you are looking for.


----------



## dan_bo (24 Sep 2022)

Drzdave58 said:


> Its a Ruff Cycles Tango frame



Ah.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Sep 2022)

Drzdave58 said:


> Its a Ruff Cycles Tango frame



I had a look at their site earlier - some lovely frames and all reasonably priced. Can I ask what you spent on the total build?


----------



## Drzdave58 (24 Sep 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I had a look at their site earlier - some lovely frames and all reasonably priced. Can I ask what you spent on the total build?


Total cost of this build was around $4000 CAN.
the electric kit adds a lot of cost


----------



## AndyRM (24 Sep 2022)

Drzdave58 said:


> Total cost of this build was around $4000 CAN.
> the electric kit adds a lot of cost



Mmm, I can imagine. Still, you've got a lovely bike out of it, for what I'd say is a pretty decent price given the level of craftsmanship that's gone into the frame alone.


----------



## Drzdave58 (24 Sep 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Mmm, I can imagine. Still, you've got a lovely bike out of it, for what I'd say is a pretty decent price given the level of craftsmanship that's gone into the frame alone.



Yes…I think the cost is reasonable too..i don’t think u can go wrong with a Ruff frame.


----------



## Drzdave58 (24 Sep 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Too many arrogant people who think they are above the law for my thinking.



I’m the arrogant one but U assume to know all the laws regarding electrical assisted bicycles in a country you don’t live in.


----------



## Caperider (16 Dec 2022)

nice whip love the color. I've got a Fat Tuesday 7 speed cruiser its so comfortable like sitting on an old Harley . not ready to go electric yet. still pedalin' my ass off .


----------



## Caperider (16 Dec 2022)

Its a beast 36 lbs. So smooth. Would be neat with a Springer on front, since the fork is steel it probably would not weigh much more , frame is aluminum though.


----------

